# Your best MOA with AR



## A10hunter

What is your best 100, 200, 300, and 400 or more groups with your AR? Are you shooting sub-MOA or larger groups, and what is your AR rig set-up. Time for gun-porn and details.


----------



## 4Cody4

Having some struggles with mine. Prairie Panther with a rock river one piece scope mount and a Trijicon Accupoint. So far my best group is 1.6" at 100 yards. 
















Dpms has kindly offered to take a look and rule out a few variables for me. Hopefully I can get it to shoot a ragged hole like a few folks I've seen. I think this one should shoot well, just gotta get things figured out.

Sent from my BagPhone


----------



## A10hunter

Well, keep at it and have fun doing it. its a good lookin AR, and I wish I could afford a Trij, so nothing wrong there. I need to post mine from a week ago, but my daughter got to it with markers. I connected the dots and made a triangle of my 2 groups of 3 shots at 200 and they were 1.5. I will get that up tomorrow hopefully, as long as the wife can do it because I am don't have a smart phone to do it with. But, thanks for posting what you got.


----------



## knapper

With my match rifle it is less than one inch and by a fair amount. With my 300blk I am down to about an inch with some bullets and weights. My hunting .223 is about 1.5 or so with some loads and I have not worked with it too much.


----------



## bar-d

This is a 3 shot .497" group at 100 yds out of my 6.8 SPC II that I built a couple of years ago. Shooting 110 gr. Hornady V-Max handloads. The aim point was the lower square. After 2 shots, small scope adjustment to shoot 2 1/2" high at 100 yds for 200 yd zero. Had a 15 MPH crosswind, left to right. I decided this was close enough.


----------



## DeereGuy

Not my best but close to what it shoots most of the time.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## A10hunter

Good shootin guys


----------



## stevec

I didn't measure it but five under a dime @100yds

6Tac

6mm 65gr berger or 65 gr shilen or 60gr berger





Steve


----------



## A10hunter

Very impressive Steve. Glad I'm not a coyote.


----------



## 4Cody4

I'm impressed Steve, I can only hope that I could get my rifle to shoot like that. Best part about shooting a group that tight is the confidence you have every tiny you pull the trigger. I think that goes a long way.


----------



## stevec

Thanks guys. My AR has a Krieger barrel that I pulled off my benchrest rifle. It still shot under a half inch but not good enough for BR. Had too much money in it so I recontoured it and chambered it for the AR. It has been my goto coyote gun since then. I usually use 55gr dogtown bullets for coyote, They only shoot about 3/4 inch @100 but they turn a yote off like a light switch! The BR bullets shoot through and make a mess.

Since I took that pic, I have changed the upper to one with a forward assist and dust cover.

Steve


----------



## TheRo0sTer

Cody I'd say try adding an adjustable cheek well or get a lower scope mount. That mount you have looks pretty tall. I'll just say from experience your rounds move around if you cannot get your face in the same place each time. The shorter rings I installed brought my scope within 1/8" of the barrel. Allowing me to put my cheek in the same spot each time. All I did was put shorter scope rings on, same ammo, same range, same breeze, same me and my MOA came in as you can see from the 2 images. I know this isn't an AR, but it's shooting basics. :wink:










BTW that is a very nice looking AR you have.


----------



## 4Cody4

Thanks rooster, I think I'll look into that right away. It makes good sense to me. I would be tickled pink if my groups tightened up to sub moa with a change in scope mounts, that may mean the rifle is not as picky as I had thought. 

I've heard good things about the PEPR mount as well as the larue one piece mounts. I'll look into those first.


----------



## A10hunter

I agree with Rooster, I looked at your pic after he pointed out the height and it does look to high in relationship to your cheek position on the butt stock. I have the Nikon M-223 mount on mine and it sits real close(1/4 in.) to my rail, and I have a good sight picture every time. Yours looks like it is an inch from your tube, so it might be the issue.


----------



## 4Cody4

I never even thought about it until rooster mentioned it. I got the mount at a GREAT price from a friend, so it won't break my heart to get a new one. Anybody have some insight on the Warne ramp mount and if that would be a more acceptable height for a sight picture?

I'll try to compare it to the rest you mentioned as well AR10.


----------



## TheRo0sTer

4Cody4 said:


> Thanks rooster, I think I'll look into that right away. It makes good sense to me. I would be tickled pink if my groups tightened up to sub moa with a change in scope mounts, that may mean the rifle is not as picky as I had thought. I've heard good things about the PEPR mount as well as the larue one piece mounts. I'll look into those first.


I have one of the P.E.P.R. mounts here collecting Dust. Make me an offer + shipping. Free scope included to get it off my shelf! LOL










Actually looking at mine it looks high, maybe look at an add on adjustable cheek well.










It still doesn't look as high as the one in your pic.










Same rifle before a paint job and machining on the hand guard.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

right now my best is at about 2" at 100 yds

but the barrel is broken in as of yet,only has about 40 rds thru it

DPMS syas 100 rds before it is broken in and getting its best performance

i have the PEPR mount on my AR and have no problems with the height


----------



## 4Cody4

After wasting a bunch of time at work today, I think I'm going to cabelas to check out one of the Warne Skeleton one piece mounts. I have the points for it, so it won't have to come out of pocket. It looks lower profile than what I have now and looks high quality. Also made in the USA.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

made in the USA

ya know its gotta be good then 

i love the points system on my card(s)

i have purchased many items wit the points on my cabelas card in the past

i switched from using my cabelas to just me scheels card

i dont have to drive to rogers to use it,we have a scheels in st cloud but not cabelas

with gas prices the way there i am even more money ahead this way,which means more to spend on hunting and shooting related items


----------



## A10hunter

Rooster, love the look of your AR after the paint job. That is a rattle can job right?


----------



## TheRo0sTer

A10hunter,

Yes it is. Besides using different color I pulled grass, twigs and brush from the local area to add depth. It was a trick I learned from a guy who rattle canned his Johnboat.


----------



## A10hunter

Nice, it has that natural look that blends in easy


----------



## Ironworks

Sort of reviving an older thread. I run a 200 yard zero on my 6.8 AR and using the 120gr SSTs in at 1/2 MOA average. I have shot 1/2" group at 200 yards but that's beyond my normal skill. Ill post up a target photo shortly.

All our Ironworks AR uppers are guaranteed sub MOA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironworks

sorry for the delay. Here is that target once I finally got my zero. The bottom left 4th hole is from a previous shot before making final corrections. That's 200 yards with a 120gr Hornady 6.8 SPC II hand load.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Looking real good, I think that should get the job done.


----------



## NattyB

The best I could ever do with my stock Bushmaster .223 is 1.5 MOA. Disappointed, but I suppose that's why guys free float heavy barrels and such. I stick to my bolt guns (2-.308's/2-.223s) for tight little groups. All four will shoot .5-.75 MOA average. I don't want to start a gas vs. bolt debate hijack. Nice groups posted...glad you guys are getting them tuned.


----------



## Ironworks

NattyB said:


> The best I could ever do with my stock Bushmaster .223 is 1.5 MOA. Disappointed, but I suppose that's why guys free float heavy barrels and such. I stick to my bolt guns (2-.308's/2-.223s) for tight little groups. All four will shoot .5-.75 MOA average. I don't want to start a gas vs. bolt debate hijack. Nice groups posted...glad you guys are getting them tuned.


H Bars just aren't necessary. The group above was on a hot barrel after shooting multiple 3 shot groups on a 16" barrel with a .700" under handguard, .750 gas block, .700" in front of handguard profile


----------



## NattyB

Well done. Not all guns are created equal.


----------



## Ironworks

Our uppers are all guaranteed sub MOA these days. The products and techniques involved in building (MSRs) is leaps and bounds better than it was so a shop like mine can pretty easily do that with confidence.


----------



## devildogandboy

i'd be happy with that group, especially at 200yds! good shooting!

Bruce


----------



## Ironworks

devildogandboy said:


> i'd be happy with that group, especially at 200yds! good shooting!
> 
> Bruce


thank you.


----------

